# "That was awsome !"



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

We took our first tandem ride last night. My daughter and myself on the tandem. My wife on her road bike. Nasty wind, but we went anyway.

16.4 miles, Avg 13.8mph, 750 feet of climbing, max 31.9mph. Not fast, but the ride home was uphill into the wind, of course.

Along the ride we stoped a few times to adjust the stoker handlebars and my saddle height. Overall the ride went well. We explained to our 7yo that it wouldn't always be this windy. Her response: "So if I can ride in this, I can ride in anything" Good attitude.:thumbsup: 

She worked on the hills. I could feel her pushing the pedals. She definitely wasn't slacking. We kept a decent pace up the hills. Better than I expected. 

After the ride I asked her what she thought of it. "That was awsome !"


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes it is!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Chain said:


> Her response: "So if I can ride in this, I can ride in anything"


Yup, awesome! You`ve got it made.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yup, awesome! You`ve got it made.


She's a good kid. She worked hard, but still had fun. My wife ended up riding a lot of the ride next to her. They had quite the conversations going while I was working hard - and enjoying every minute.

If we can get out and do a ride or two during the week and another weekend ride, I'm going to get in pretty good shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeet...I missed the part where she FINALLY got her christmas present.....LOL

Some of the best rides of my life have been with my kids, no question about it. Paulette (my baby) was the "stoker" on her trail-a-bike for a couple of years, when I sold it, the money went right into a new bike for her!

She is the only one in my family that will say..."daddy, let's go for a ride"

Talk about a bonding experience...........


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet...I missed the part where she FINALLY got her christmas present.....LOL
> 
> Some of the best rides of my life have been with my kids, no question about it. Paulette (my baby) was the "stoker" on her trail-a-bike for a couple of years, when I sold it, the money went right into a new bike for her!
> 
> ...


Yea she was pretty excited. Last night before we went out I was installing the PowerGrips. She didn't want to get off the bike.

Last night she asked when she would be old enough to go on the group rides out of our LBS. :thumbsup: We told her as soon as we were fast enough on the tandem and she could go the distance we could give it a try. Guess when we hit 30 miles without stopping, I'll have to take her. 

I'm really looking forward to the rides also. Haven't given her the other special gift yet. Mom got involved and thinks it needs to be for her accomplishing something...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I gotta tell you man.....this is the first post I have ever read on any of the forums that made me jealous!

Sounds to me like she is Daddy's girl........


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> I gotta tell you man.....this is the first post I have ever read on any of the forums that made me jealous!
> 
> Sounds to me like she is Daddy's girl........


 :thumbsup: Glad I could provide a first for ya.

I'm not sure if she's a daddy's or momma's girl. She seems to shift between the two of us. It's kind of nice that way. We try and make sure she has one-on-one time with both of us, and also has some time she needs to entertain herself.

Last night we had some good exchanges, but when mom was ridinig next to her she and mom carried on a conversation. Of course it was on a climb and I didn't have the breath to talk.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pics...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

sweet looking ride...
I just got back from picking my little one (  )
done being a freshman again.....1st year down....looking up the physics grades right now. 87% going in to the final....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've always liked that model.

I'm suprised you have her bars so high.

Hope you get to use those couplers some day.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

MB1 said:


> I'm suprised you have her bars so high.


They're called ape hangers. Maybe she's used to riding a chopper


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

so both front and rear discs? what size rotors?

//sweet paint...is it steel?


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

My better half and I test rode one of these this week. I would love to hear your impressions of it.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

MB1 said:


> I've always liked that model.
> 
> I'm suprised you have her bars so high.
> 
> Hope you get to use those couplers some day.


Yea, I was looking at those ape hangers, too ... and the cranks. Do the pedals hit the saddle? 

That's a nice tandem ... paint, couplers, periscope, etc.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

bsdc said:


> ... and the cranks. Do the pedals hit the saddle?


Wow, no kidding! She`s seven? Is she OK with the stock cranks or are you thinking about shorteners? Hey, I think we need some action shots here!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

It's a cool tandem and all, but you need a music trailer--and a pirate costume.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I took the pics before our first ride from home. The ape hangars were high because my wife did the last lap of the test ride. I lowered them before we went out with my daughter.

The S&S couplers have already been used. Had to take the first 1/3 off the bike in order to fit it in the bed of the pickup for the ride home from the shop. We need to pick up a tandem mount for the Yak rack.

The ride is smooth as steel. I haven't ridden a road tandem before, but seems very solid and responsive. It climbs well (for a tandem), and the flats and downhills are a scream. Even with a mini-stoker, the thing flies.

I need to tweak my saddle. The nose is a little low. We need to find a smaller saddle for my daughter.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> so both front and rear discs? what size rotors?
> 
> //sweet paint...is it steel?


Yup, front and rear. Not sure how big the rotors are, but I"m sure they will stop us. :thumbsup:


----------



## makarios (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you know of anyone with a co-motion periscope for sale? Preferably a 700c trident or hammerhead...


----------

